# Hungery - what's y'r favorite fish/game quicky/simple recipe



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm really hungry and the wify is gone tonight. Will cook some stuff for tonight but was wondering what ya had for a *quick/simple * wild game/fishy recipe that I could use next time, assuming I got the stuff.  Do you have a favorite to do for yourself when the wify either doesn't do "game" stuff or she's just not there to baby sit ya??? 
P.S. Am having duck breasts (rare) and white fish with Panko, pan fried in butter tonight. Probably either salsa , mayo, or soy to put on my stuff, as a result of tonight's effort.
Leaky and the Sparkinator


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I wrap my grouse breast in bacon and grill em up. I season them with garlic salt and pepper. It is usually a quick prep, that is if I've got thawed bacon. I like to cut them up into smaller pieces, almost chicken nugget size. They are totally snackable.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

This isnt too bad. viewtopic.php?f=50&t=12328 I like Utahgolf and Riverrats duck recipe.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I tried the grouse wrapped in bacon but substituted chuckar and put cream cheese in the middle then grilled it up MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

